# SCAMMER ALERT... Don't Deal with BWI



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

This guy is a scammer and keeps deleting my replies off his post. He will take your money and go AWOL

I ordered a number of products from him amounting in the high 100's of dollars. He kept making excuses blaming his suppliers. No business takes 6 months to deliver a simple membrane.

See for yourself. Search BWI Plumbing on other local aquaria forums


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi there, I am sure you have noticed some of your other posts have been deleted. 

Please stop force posting until the mods can sort out some issues.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Hi there, I am sure you have noticed some of your other posts have been deleted.
> 
> Please stop force posting until the mods can sort out some issues.


What mods are planning to sort out? Last February, I posted that this guy has no place in the business

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

oshiet said:


> This guy is a scammer and keeps deleting my replies off his post. He will take your money and go AWOL
> 
> I ordered a number of products from him amounting in the high 100's of dollars. He kept making excuses blaming his suppliers. No business takes 6 months to deliver a simple membrane.
> 
> See for yourself. Search BWI Plumbing on other local aquaria forums


He can not delete you replays. I think it is done by mods

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

First, if your previous posts have been deleted, it's because you yourself are in violation of the rules - don't threadcrap. And if your posts have been deleted once, DON'T POST THEM AGAIN AND AGAIN.

For the issue at hand, I sympathize that it's frustrating dealing with a business that's gone under to try and get goods or recover your funds. It's one of the dangers of buying from a business that's going under (unknowingly or not). 

Issuing a warning about your particular experiences is fair and will help others avoid the issue. Making it a personal vendetta will not.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a suggestion for the Mods
I think we should have a sticky of merchants (online),as well as individuals who do bad business dealings. 
At the same note we should also give feedbacks on shady dealings.
We should also have a list of this merchants/individuals, as a reference.
We could also give good feedbacks and a list of reliable mechants/individuals.
We could call this thread simply. "Beware"

Mods your turn.

thanks for reading.
dp


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

He's going (or gone) out of business, and that for a reason. I waited over 6 months for an order as well, fortunately I put no money out.

Too bad, he seemed like a nice guy at first... 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Interesting enough the owner just posted up a status on his FB page 58 minutes ago saying ....

_"Catch me if u can 2012"_ ;-D Maybe a coincidence. LOL


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

dp12345 said:


> Just a suggestion for the Mods
> I think we should have a sticky of merchants (online),


There's a thread listing online and storefront merchants. You can leave your experiences there, as well as in the individual stores' threads

Individual Stores:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=60



dp12345 said:


> as well as individuals who do bad business dealings. At the same note we should also give feedbacks on shady dealings.


People can use the iTrader system to leave feedbacks. Since it's public, people will be able to see their positive and negative feedbacks before they deal with them and make a decision based on that.



dp12345 said:


> We should also have a list of this merchants/individuals, as a reference.
> 
> We could also give good feedbacks and a list of reliable echants/individuals.


Like a black list?

How does one qualify for this? I can think of one retailer that I'd stick on there, but I'm not sure many others would. Do they end up there just because I had a bad experience?

Not everyone who deals with a business will have a good experience. There are no businesses where every experience is a good one. Even the stores I swear by I've had bad experiences at - should they be black listed?

How about people? Because dude X doesn't like how I roll, I end up on the black list?

I currently have 100 unique positive ratings and 133 positive ratings on iTrader - but I have 1 negative feedback too. I'd say that's a lot of people who have been pretty happy to deal with me, but there's at least one guy who wasn't. Should I be on this bad guy no-deal black list?

I'm not completely disagreeing with what's being said - yes, people should voice their experiences for others to read and then make their own interpretations and decisions so that they can make informed decisions, and the consequences are a result of their own actions. But should we start compiling lists of bad experiences and people/businesses that have caused them and stick them in the "sin bin"? I don't think so.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. I am out of town with family. 

Everything Ameekplec said. Come on you guys, I take some time to look into the crap that people fling around the internet. I really try not to jump on the wagon without looking into things. I might be slow yes, I have a real life and a 9 hour job day just like everyone else.

There is a place for this thread and comments like the ones posted. If there isnt, ask and we'll make it. 

I am not allowed to have an oppinion sometimes as being a mod, because it looks as if I am favoring someone. It puts me in a difficult position at times. I try to keep my personal self out of modding when I can, but then it would be a whole lotta rules and no fun.

Just be patient sometimes guys. :/


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i sympathize with you but im sure he didnt plan on going under and unfortunately there is going to be a line up of people trying to recoup money from his loss e.g. banks, suppliers, landlords etc they have more "swing" so they get their money 1st. Next time i would suggest using paypal or even an insured visa, that way you'll be covered if you ever have the same misfortune.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

and yet he's still online, check your pm. he's still selling.


----------

